# Scarlett Johansson wins Damages against Author



## TWErvin2 (Jul 4, 2014)

The actress Scarlett Johansson won damages against an author whose book features a promiscuous character resembling the actress.

She didn't win a great sum, but I guess the result might be instructive to authors.

Here's a link to a brief article on the topic: Scarlett Johansson Wins Novel Case


----------



## acapes (Jul 4, 2014)

Interesting.

I'd certainly loathe my likeness being used in a way I didn't care for in a book, but I also wonder if such a ruling might set a precedent for public figures stopping authors from more innocuous uses?


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 5, 2014)

There is nothing innocuous about how this author used Ms. Johansson's image.

Here's the link to the write up from the Telegraph from May - Scarlett Johansson sues author of novel that 'stole her image' - Telegraph

To quote,



> The heroine of La PremiÃ¨re Chose qu’On Regarde (The First Thing We Look At) is Janine Foucamprez, a small-time model from northern France whose life is blighted by her resemblance to Miss Johansson.
> 
> Women are jealous of her, men see her as a sex object, and she ends up dying in a car crash.



But what struck me, personally, was the author, Mr. Delacourt's, reaction to finding out that Ms. Johansson was suing.



> He recently said that he was “speechless” when he discovered that Miss Johansson was suing.
> 
> “I thought she’d get in contact to ask me to go for a coffee with her. I didn’t write a novel about a celebrity,” he told RTL. “I wrote a real love story and a homage to feminine beauty, especially interior beauty.... I thought she might send me flowers as it was a declaration of love for her, but she didn't understand.
> 
> "It's a strange paradox - but a very American one."



Um...  He expected her to take him for coffee and send him flowers?  Seriously?


----------



## acapes (Jul 5, 2014)

A. E. Lowan said:


> There is nothing innocuous about how this author used Ms. Johansson's image.



Indeed - I'd hate that sort of representation myself.



A. E. Lowan said:


> Um...  He expected her to take him for coffee and send him flowers?  Seriously?



I know, what a tool he seems to be!


----------



## Rinzei (Jul 12, 2014)

I can see it - for one, her name IS being used as a draw. Because the character looks like Scarlett Johansson, he is using Johansson's face, body, clout and name as a draw. If he said "Angeline Jolie", it'd be the same thing - he's using her big name and beauty as a draw. Secondly, it seems to be that her resemblance is negative by how men want to use her and women hate her - therefore [being] Scarlett Johansson is bad.

Saying that the book isn't about Scarlett Johansson is a bit false as well - the premise of the book is that this women looks like Scarlett Johansson. If he had simply described the woman as drop-down gorgeous and like a "Hollywood bombshell", no harm no foul. But he picked out a specific individual - now the book hangs on that name and image.


----------



## acapes (Jul 15, 2014)

Rinzei said:


> If he had simply described the woman as drop-down gorgeous and like a "Hollywood bombshell", no harm no foul.



Exactly - and an obvious plot for publicity from author & publisher, surely?


----------

